# Adata AUV100-16G-RRD flash drive



## Gauravs90 (Jun 19, 2012)

I've just brought this USB 2.0 Adata flash drive from flipkart

Adata AUV100-16G-RRD 16GB Pen Drive | Pendrive | Flipkart.com

And it's the fastest drive I have ever encountered for just Rs. 488. It's a great VFM Pen Drive.

Here is the benchmark score from crystal mark

*i.imgur.com/uTRQv.jpg

It's build quality is low as Pen Drive is total plastic and feel cheap in hand. Build is not like the corsair flash voyager ones but performance definitely matches to corsair ones.

I recommend this to all of you who want high speed performance on a USB 2.0 Pen Drive

My ratings out of five-

Performance- 4
VFM- 5
Build quality- 2


----------

